# Sunday Report @ Bob Sikes w/ pics



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught this pompano and the wife got one, the drum also from bob sikes all caught under drive over bridge on live shrimp red circle hook carolina rig,


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice drum. They blacken up nice!!!


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

good report, nice pomp :hungry


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch, Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

seems we all were catching pomps and drums today nice catch !!!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!:clap:hungry


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice report and catch


----------

